# 2016 Utah Governor's Race



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Jonathan Johnson, former president and CEO of Overstock.com, kicked off his campaign for governor of Utah last night.

I was excited to see someone challenge Herbert, because I think Herbert is a crook and his views on land ownership/management are against sportsmen's interests. That's a topic we've covered plenty here.

Anyways, Johnson has the same views on land management as the illustrious Ken Ivory.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36531760&ni...-off-campaign-for-utah-governor&s_cid=queue-6

Sad, I was excited to see someone new but he's not doing himself any favors with sportsmen here.

Maybe, if we're lucky, we'll get someone in the race who doesn't want to sell our heritage to the highest bidder.


----------

